# IBS-D and Xanax help?



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi EveryoneIm in college and I have anxiety and ibs-d. The anxiety makes the ibs-d worse while the ibs-d causes more anxiety.Im sure most of you know exactly what I'm talking about.Well my dr put me on Xanax recently, and I only want to take it when I NEED it. So not for daily use.So I've only taken it once so far but I was at home.I'm going back to school because summer vacation is ending. Over the summer my anxiety has gotten worse with a horrible ibs-d flare up.So I am terrified to start school again.So im planning on taking Xanax in the morning before I go to school.How long before I leave should I be taking it?Should I get up a couple hours earlier to try to get myself to calm down too?Just need some advice. Feel free to give me any extra School and IBS-D advice too.Thanks


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there,I'm sorry you're feeling anxious and having a flare up. I know when I have a flare up my anxiety level goes through the roof. I think there is a strong correlation between the gut flora and anxiety and depression, but there certainly isn't enough research to point to helpful remedies at this point, so we are left with anti-anxiety and antidepressants.I'd recommend that you trial your Xanax at home and gauge your reaction to the medication. You don't want to feel too dopey to function but you also need sufficient rest. I take clonazepam and take it twice a day, once in the morning and once at bedtime. I take .25mg at each dose so I don't find that I'm dopey at all; it just helps take the edge off the anxious feelings.I have also found therapy to be very helpful. I don't know about others but I think the way I grew up in conjunction with my innards being out of balance have both contributed to my IBS problems. I wish you luck in finding the right dose and time to take your medication. Please know you're not alone in your feelings, you're not crazy and it this is a frustrating condition to live with.Hugs to you.Karen


----------

